# Diferencias entre el biestable, astable y monoestable



## luismig1972 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hola a todos,

Les estaría muy agradecido a aquellos quienes me puedan decir que diablos es un biestable y que diferencia tiene con el monoestable y/o que aplicacion tiene uno y otro.
Muchas Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Apollo (Nov 19, 2006)

Hola luismig1972:

Un circuito Multivibrador es calificado como tal cuando tiene la capacidad de generar una onda cuadrada, dependiendo de las características de operación, un multivibrador se divide en tres tipos:

1.- Astable.
     También conocido como oscilador de carrera libre, es un circuito capaz de cambiar de un estado a otro sin intervención externa, al ser conectado, automáticamente comienza su ciclo permaneciendo en un estado por cierto tiempo, cambiando al otro estado y permaneciendo en este el mismo tiempo que el estado anterior,  Es decir, tiene un ciclo activo del 50%. Un buen ejemplo de esto es circuito integrado 555, conectado como Multivibrador Astable, con el cuál puede lograrse este efecto.

2.- Biestable.
     Es un circuito capaz de cambiar de un estado al otro, pero a diferencia del anterior, este circuito necesita forzosamente de un pulso externo para cambiar sus estados, no puede hacerlo automáticamente, y puede mantenerse en un solo estado indefinidamente siempre y cuando no reciba un pulso externo. Un buen ejemplo de esto es un Flip Flop (el más sencillo, el de tipo "Set Reset"), este circuito necesita un pulso en cada una de sus entradas para poder cambiar entre estados.


3.-Monoestable.
    Este circuito tiene la característica de que necesita de un pulso externo para cambiar de estado, pasado un período de tiempo, este regresa al estado anterior, es imposible mantener el estado activo indefinidamente. A este circuito comúnmente se le conoce como "Timer", Un buen ejemplo de esto, es nuevamente el circuito integrado 555, conectado como Multivibrador Monoestable.

Espero y ye sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2009)

mira vos, yo nunca les daba bola a esas palabras.
par ami era :

oscilador  lo que llamas astable.

memoria (lo que llmas biestable) , o FF de los cuales hay muchos tipos .

y si, timer .

monoestable pense que era un mono que se habia casado o que consiguio trabajo     ...................... ops: ........


----------



## mcarlos (Dic 29, 2009)

Buenas necesito conocer como funcionan estos circuitos a base de amplificadores operacionales. gracias


----------



## electrodan (Dic 29, 2009)

mcarlos dijo:


> Buenas necesito conocer como funcionan estos circuitos a base de amplificadores operacionales. gracias


El detalle es que *no* funcionan a base de amplificadores operacionales


----------



## alexus (Dic 29, 2009)

yo los conozco, a transistores, el 555 obvio, y si lerro, con copuertas...


----------



## mcarlos (Dic 29, 2009)

no se si a base esta bien dicho pero claro que se hacer circuitos astables, monoastable y biastables con amplificadores operacionales de eso estoy seguro, lo único no es 555.


----------



## lotarionesco (Nov 15, 2010)

*Astable:* cambia de un estado al otro (0 -1) sin permancer en ninguno de ellos por mucho tiempo...solo mientras dure la oscilacion. Claro q*UE* la oscilacion puede ser larga...pero nunca infinita...siempre volvera al otro estado para despeus VOLVER nuevamente al otro estado y asi sucesivamente

*Monoestable*: cambia de un estado al otro (0 -1) solo por un rato...luego vuelve al estado inicial. D ahi su nombre: mono-estado = un solo estado

*Biestable:* pasa de un estado al otro (0 - 1) y se queda ahi hasta q*UE* nosotros decidamos...puede estar dos horas en un estado...5 minutos en el otro...el tiempo q*UE* nosotros querramos...d*E* ahi su nombre: dos estados bi-estable


----------



## josman (Ene 30, 2011)

Se pueden crear astables a base de operacionales.

Para crear un astable necesitas conectar a la patilla negativa un condensador y una retroalimentación con una resistencia, y a la positiva la misma disposición de un generador de histéresis (es decir, concectar una resistencia a la patilla positiva y retroalimentarla con otra resistencia). La caracteristica de esta disposición es que, gracias a la retroalimentación, no necesitas introducir corriente por las patillas positiva y negativa, por lo cual con alimentar el operacional es suficiente. El funcionamiento se ve a simple vista al ver la disposición, pero si tienes dudas puedes preguntarme.

No estoy seguro de que monoestables y biestables tambien se puedan conseguir con operacionales, si alguien consigue averiguar la manera me encantaria saberlo.


----------



## stevenson (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Jallego (Jul 24, 2011)

Hola, no tengo muchos concocimientos, pero a ver si te vale:
Monoestable.- La salida permanece estable 1 o 0, depende del circuito, quiero decir, si la salida es estable en 0, si tengo un pulso de entrada que me haga la salida a 1, la salida permanecerá a 1 sólo mientras actue esta señal, después la salida se pondrá a cero. Puede suceder lo inverso si la posición estable de la salida es 1.
Biestable.- la salida puede permanecer estable en cualquier posición, en 0 o en 1, hasta que una nueva señal de entrada provoque un cambio en la salida.
Astable.- ninguna salida permanece estable, ni 1 ni 0, cambia continuamente de uno a otro.
Para comprender mejor estos conceptos puedes buscar algo sobre compuertas lógicas, sistemas combinacionales y sistemas secuenciales.
Un saludo.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 4, 2011)

una pregunta,encontre en algunos lados escrito AESTABLE,que significa??????


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 7, 2011)

Hola.

Astable es en Inglés.
Aestable es en Castellano.
Astable = Aestable

Chao.
elaficionado


----------

